# Nodak Trip pics



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Heres a few pics from today. I have a new junior with us so been trying to keep it simple til he gets his shooting down. A little slow start but finished good today. Lots of LBD's to fill the straps.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this was a blind shot out the window while driving. was probably moving 25mph and kinda driveby'd the camera out the window one handed.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Dan, just what i needed. Great to see the kid pulled from school for a real education.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

looks like a bumper crop of BWT. And I love the phez pic right off the road. See you on Tuesday...save a few for us.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

More! Show us more. 
Have a good time & shoot 'em up.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Great pictures! He will remember that the rest of his life. I took my eldest daughter when she was 10 and 11 and she really loved the adventure.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Awsome. Can't believe I'm not going this year. Not sure if the pics make it better or worse....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice pix 'Kid, thanks. Hope the rest of your hunt goes well.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

YES!!!!!!! Keep em' coming kid. Great shots....we need more great shots


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

kids are having fun.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

This morning i hipshot a teal while falling all twisted up in some mud. The shell ejected perfectly onto a cattail stem, lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Nice photos. What kind of camera?

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

Nice pics.
The wife and I were out there for the first two weeks of Sept for the deer opener and to help my friends get thier 7K acres of crops off. 
Saw lots of ducks but the pot holes are drying fast.

I'll be back out for pretty much the month of December but your pics make me want to get back out as soon as I can. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

Next time can I come?


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

kid,

You are great with that camera.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Canon 30d, canon 100-400L lens.

Thanks for the kind words. Its been a slow hot day today. Sittin out in a pothole tonight trying to fill out the limit. Gonna try a barley field in the morning. Birds are being really lazy in these temps.

Pic from our hole tonight from my phone

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great pics thanks for sharing. Nice job with the kids!


----------



## NDSlayer (Sep 2, 2012)

Those are some very nice quality photos. Good luck the rest of your week!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Scouted out a bean field last nite that had 2-3000 mallards in it at dark. Got there early this morning, kicked birds out at 5:30am. Set up, had birds lighting the decoys for about 15min before hours.....then....nothing all morning. #frustration

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice pics Dan!!! Wish I could make it out there this year! For sure next year!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i thought you learned your lesson about that full moon s*** lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thedude said:


> i thought you learned your lesson about that full moon s*** lol


no ****, this is like deja vu


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Have you had issues the last few days with geese decoying? Im just ending my set of days off and it was the worst goose hunting ive ever seen out here.. fields with 8-1200 honkers and we get them circling wide. Not saying we didnt kill birds,, but im just not used to killing 3-4 per person. im sure sunny sky's and absolutely no wind played a major factor in our issue.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice pics Kid. So how are the conditions out there? Low water, fields turned over, etc. Looks like you had no trouble finding good spots. I know you have been there alot, so how do you compare with past years?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lab1 said:


> Nice pics Kid. So how are the conditions out there? Low water, fields turned over, etc. Looks like you had no trouble finding good spots. I know you have been there alot, so how do you compare with past years?


having no problems finding birds. birds stiffing us and not showing up in the morning has been the problem. we got into them pretty good tonight. birds feeding heavy in cut corn which is really surprising me. we stood in standing corn tonight and put the birds down in the cut corn in front of us. was a lot of fun.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Have you had issues the last few days with geese decoying? Im just ending my set of days off and it was the worst goose hunting ive ever seen out here.. fields with 8-1200 honkers and we get them circling wide. Not saying we didnt kill birds,, but im just not used to killing 3-4 per person. im sure sunny sky's and absolutely no wind played a major factor in our issue.


full moon sucks. thats all there is to it. it reeks havoc and everything you ever learn about hunting ducks/geese. we hit htem hard tonight and it was last 15-20 minutes. hoping big weather change and a hot field tomorrow will be nice change.


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Is the water still way down like last year? We will be out there from November 1-12.

Good luck on the rest of your trip!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Yonkers said:


> Is the water still way down like last year? We will be out there from November 1-12.
> 
> Good luck on the rest of your trip!


its down quite a bit. lots of little holes are gone. just your medium/large sloughs now.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

might have gotten into them a little bit this morning. weather change was good. calling for snow thursday morning. even shot a redhead in the cut corn today.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

group shot. 27 birds, mostly mallards with 6 pins, few gaddys.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Did work right there! Nice hunt


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yellow lab looks pooped from that hunt. Enjoying all of your pics.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Winter weather advisory for you tonight....nice!  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Winter weather advisory for you tonight....nice!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


gusts up to 40mph, 31 degrees and starting with rain, ending with 2-4"s of snow.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> gusts up to 40mph, 31 degrees and starting with rain, ending with 2-4"s of snow.


I would kill to have one day of weather like that in NoDak. Both years we went we had nothin but hot sunny days.

Keep us posted


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

QuackCocaine said:


> I would kill to have one day of weather like that in NoDak. Both years we went we had nothin but hot sunny days.
> 
> Keep us posted


Im goin lookin for a marsh hole to hunker down in for tomorrow morning

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Im goin lookin for a hole to hunker down in for tomorrow morning


That's funny.... cuz I'd like to stick you in a (dark) hole!


Enjoy your trip outwest!!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Branta said:


> That's funny.... cuz I'd like to stick you in a (dark) hole!
> 
> 
> Enjoy your trip outwest!!




TMI!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## tmekeeper (Aug 22, 2012)

We hunted in 2006 in 45mph wind and 12 inches of snow. Got 41 ducks and geese and nothing for 2 days after. Out there you always want to be careful of what you wish for. Great pics!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

why did I find the need to scroll down!!!!!! I was going to say i enjoyed looking at all your pics this morning and then I hit that, should have listened to your warning...haha hope your having a good time, and continue posting pics


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hahahahahaha....full moon all right!


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL! Nice one KID! Not the best picture I want to start my morning off with in the office but we all got a laugh out of it.


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

T- minus 7 hours and we're on our way!!! Save some for us Kid! Btw, awesome pics!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

website got smoked this week and exceeded bandwidth limits from all the pic's i posted. got that fixed so hosted pic's should display here now.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

headed out in the morning, rest of the crew hunting a cut corn in the morning that should be pretty good. put over a 1000 birds to bed there tonight. Here's a cool parting cell phone shot i took from my blind tonight before we picked up.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the pictures, I really enjoy them! Someday I want to hunt out of state, seems like it would be a great experience! Got an invite for Manitoba next fall, but college ruins everything


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice pics Kid. You always provide some great photos for us all to enjoy. Can't wait to get back out to ND there in a couple weeks. My group might have shrank some, my Uncle blew his knee out opening day on Houghton lake i guess, so him and his son might not make it as planned.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Last hunt and most of us are on our way home. Was a pretty good trip. These pics are off my cell, so they not the greatest.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh the coconut cream pie. Best I've ever had and I've tried a LOT! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NDSlayer (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice pics man. Looks like a good trip.

So after looking at lots of the posts, does everyone here get a hard-on just thinking about duck hunting in ND?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Leaving next Thursday for a week of ducks and pheasants, maybe some walleyes from shore. Weather forecast that far out looks pretty good.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

NDSlayer said:


> Very nice pics man. Looks like a good trip.
> 
> So after looking at lots of the posts, does everyone here get a hard-on just thinking about duck hunting in ND?


It was pretty good this week, i cannot lie. My bad days were still better than most good days in mi. The amount of ducks per sq mile must be a record cuz there was not one piece of water not covered in birds. Highlight for me this week was potholing a teal hole and shooting 18 teal in 30 minutes. 10 blue wings, 8 greenies.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't wait to get out there in 18 days. How was the weather? Is it cooling off fast out there?


----------

